# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Official Shannis Spoiler Thread III

## Meh

All Shannis spoiler discussion here.

----------


## ***Virgo***

another thread!!!

----------


## angelblue

Cool we should make the most of it while we can it coming to end of an era sort of thing  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i agree ywah im on the first page
im going to miss shannis

----------


## hayzie

yay we've got a third thread wow! we talk about them alot! lol!   :Big Grin:  oh it is like the end of an era! but oh well lets make the most of the wedding and everything while theyre here!

----------


## the_watts_rule

Ill miss them very much

----------


## kayla05

yeah me too, cant wait to watch the wedding!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it coming an end of an error

----------


## ***Virgo***

awww so sad,i can't believe they're leaving..

----------


## chocolate

i know i am so gutted i really wanted to see them happy and with Kids i really wanted to see that im gonna cry now  :Crying:  

but i am excited like all shannis fans about the wedding!! which i must record!!!

----------


## Alisha

I'll be very sad to see them leave but I've promised myself that I wonât mourn until they are gone.

Until then I'm going to enjoy, especially with whatâs to come. I simply cannot wait for next week. Bring it on! 

I read in Inside Soap that when they exchange their vows their love is obvious to everyone. Nigel said that they are all giggly and in love. In the car on the way back to the square they can't keep their eyes of each other. They just want to get home and rip each others clothes of. In Heat it said that they talk dirty in the car! :  :Lol:   :Wub:

----------


## angelblue

Hey people did anyone else read in heat that sharon loses it when dennis tells her he is glad den is dead   :EEK!:

----------


## Sooz15

> Hey people did anyone else read in heat that sharon loses it when dennis tells her he is glad den is dead


Yeah I did, but you can see where Dennis is coming from can't you, I mean Den wasn't much of a father to him was he? 

Can't wait for next week.   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i can sooz15 he wasnt really nice to him you cant blame him all he wanted was father  :Sad:  

But i think in the end sharon might see it from his point view and he how feels   :Ponder:

----------


## ***Virgo***

And then sharon faints and dennis carries her!

----------


## *Emz*

Did anyone see the clips on GMTV? They were amazing! Squeezing each others hands at the altar...  :Wub:

----------


## Debs

> And then sharon faints and dennis carries her!


yeah i saw the pics in inside soap. im not their biggest fan but i did think awwww..

althouigh the look on his face says to me that she aint the lightest person in the world!!!

----------


## Jojo

> yeah i saw the pics in inside soap. im not their biggest fan but i did think awwww..
> 
> althouigh the look on his face says to me that she aint the lightest person in the world!!!


 :Rotfl:  Was he grimacing a bit then debs?  :Rotfl:

----------


## kirsty_g

[QUOTE=debs]yeah i saw the pics in inside soap. im not their biggest fan but i did think awwww..

and me

----------


## angelblue

> yeah i saw the pics in inside soap. im not their biggest fan but i did think awwww..
> 
> althouigh the look on his face says to me that she aint the lightest person in the world!!!




I understand you are not the biggest fan but what you said sounds really cruel i dont think we should be commenting on how people look   :Embarrassment:  

Sorry that just my opinion   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

That was not his expression by the way I saw it.

His face was filled with shock and he looked numb. That was realstic considering the events around him. It didn't seem to have anything to do with Sharon's weight at all but rather the horror of his dad's body being found on the day.  :Smile:

----------


## Sooz15

> Yeah i can sooz15 he wasnt really nice to him you cant blame him all he wanted was father  
> 
> But i think in the end sharon might see it from his point view and he how feels


I hope so Angel, I think they'll need each other more than ever over the next few weeks, and I wouldn't want to see them at loggerheads again over Den; but it's EE so they probably will be!!  :Sad:

----------


## kirsty_g

probably

----------


## hayzie

yeah i saw the pic when he was carrying her, it  was so sweet! i think he was pulling that funny face because of whats just happened, he was like frowning, or she could be heavy! lol im only joking!  :Smile:  cant wait for the wedding! did anyone see on EE website now it says: 

latest episode Mon 29 Aug 2005  

 Sharon and Dennis marry
It's the happiest day of Sharon's life, as she finally marries Dennis. 

anyway that just confused me because its only thursday!

----------


## kayla05

Poor Sharon, having to bury her Father for the 2nd time, i really feel for her. hope her and Dennis pull through this.

----------


## ***Virgo***

help! i can't get onto nho! i cant find it on google! is anyone else having this problem?

----------


## ***Virgo***

Its ok!! I found it!! Sorry about that!

----------


## kirsty_g

> Poor Sharon, having to bury her Father for the 2nd time, i really feel for her. hope her and Dennis pull through this.


and me

----------


## kayla05

only 2 days to go till the wedding! yay!!

----------


## kirsty_g

cant wait

----------


## ***Virgo***

Been waiting such a long time for this to happen and now it has!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Why do you think on the bbc website they wont show u any pictures from mondays eppy? prbably because they want to keep it secret? Because i cant get any pictures from it.

----------


## ***Virgo***

Its tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

has anyone else noticed in inside soap they have already changed sharons name? It looks so sweet! Dennis and Sharon Rickman!!! Wedding today!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i cant wait for tonights epoisode im going to tape it i just cant wait to see it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

hi should i go pink now lol

----------


## Layne

Wow its tonight!! me and all my mates are having a officale shannis day on her board tis great all hyperness all day!!!!
tonights episode will be great!

dennis and sharon rickman   :Wub:

----------


## *Emz*

Oooh hello people!! Wahoooo Im sooooo excited!! Cant wait!! Gonna collapse! Been jumping around a bit too much! lol! Didnt get any sleep last night either, but hey, Its TODAY!! WAHOO!!

----------


## Layne

> Oooh hello people!! Wahoooo Im sooooo excited!! Cant wait!! Gonna collapse! Been jumping around a bit too much! lol! Didnt get any sleep last night either, but hey, Its TODAY!! WAHOO!!



How did i no you'd find your way over to this thread hey???
Gonna set up a party on here now too! Sw is very quiet considering its Shannis day!!!

yey!!! oh and emz no more jumping on your bed!

----------


## *Emz*

> How did i no you'd find your way over to this thread hey???
> Gonna set up a party on here now too! Sw is very quiet considering its Shannis day!!!
> 
> yey!!! oh and emz no more jumping on your bed!


Hehe I suddenly rememberd I joined here when you mentioned it, so i thought id come and join ya! :P And dont worry...ive learnt my lesson with the bed!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

yeh i bet ya have!! breaking it like that!   :Rotfl:  
yeh well urmmmm shannis, ahhhhh mr and mrs rickman sounds so good!!!  :Wub:

----------


## *Emz*

I cant stop staring at their names on the cast list in Inside Soap. Sharon Rickman!!  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## hayzie

awww i havnt got inside soap but i bet it looks so lovely sharon rickman awww!  :Wub:  i think it said that in heat too!  :Smile: 

Emz!!! so you've found your way over here have ya? lol it is the same emz isnt it from the other website?

----------


## ***Virgo***

Lets celebrate!!!

----------


## *Emz*

Yeah Im Emz from most of the other sites!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Wahooo Partaaaay!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

lol welcome!We can celebrate early before the wedding!!

----------


## squillyfer

I just cant believe that after like 2 years of waiting they are gonna be mr and mrs rickman in like 5 hours

----------


## ***Virgo***

I know,i would never thought they would of got married,but now the moment is finally here and im going to really appreciate it now i know that they arn't going to be hanging around for long.. GO SHANNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

Yay 4 and a half hours till it starts

----------


## hayzie

yay hey emz! :P 
i know i cant beleieve after 2 or more years its finally happening, aaaaaaaaaa! im gonna make the most of them while theyre here, woooo lets PAR-TAY!

----------


## Angeldelight

2 hours and 50 minutes left to go....

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Yes i cant wait this is my first post on here i dont usually post all i do is read it thought i would post though sooo ellooo everyone.

----------


## squillyfer

2 hours 20 minutes to go

----------


## Layne

> Emz!!! so you've found your way over here have ya??


yeh thanks to me!! No only joking!!
1 hour 40 minutes! xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

1hr 24 mins

----------


## la_pipz

1 Hour!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

45 mins!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

!!!!!!!half An Hour!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bryan

at least dennis isnt be killed off at news years

----------


## squillyfer

10 minutes

----------


## Layne

Yeh well i'm off now to watch it can't wait!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## squillyfer

5 MINUTES ( I run fast... I hope)

----------


## squillyfer

!!!!!3 Minutes!!!!! Till The Wedding Of The Year

----------


## squillyfer

!!!!!!just 2 Minutes!!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

1 Minute And I Need The Stupid Toilet

Bye

----------


## la_pipz

Wow sam was a right mess- bludy hell my stomach is upside down lolol poor shannis!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Wowowowowowowoow thhheyy are marrriedd!!! woooooooooooooooo

----------


## squillyfer

AWWW they were so cute in the car

----------


## spoilerfan

what about chrissie giving den a watch with forever on it,sounds like the one sharon gave dennis for xmas,hope their marriage doesnt end up the same way as den&chrissie's!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think it was real kind of chrissie giving sharon her diamond earings

----------


## ***Virgo***

I can't wait for tonights eppy.i hope it is as good as last nights

----------


## la_pipz

> I think it was real kind of chrissie giving sharon her diamond earings


yer really nice concidering she murdered her father!!

----------


## Layne

> yer really nice concidering she murdered her father!!


yeh it was nice but that is probably why she gave her the earrings, she felt guilty! and/or maybe chrisise doesn't want something that reminds her of den?

Wow!! They are married!
loved the taxi biT x

----------


## la_pipz

> yeh it was nice but that is probably why she gave her the earrings, she felt guilty! and/or maybe chrisise doesn't want something that reminds her of den?
> 
> Wow!! They are married!
> loved the taxi biT x


Yer suppose stupid cow- urgh can't tand her!!!!

yer i thought the taxi bit was sooo cute!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good epoisode last night

----------


## ***Virgo***

Aww bless sharon when she fell into his arms,you could tell it had been rehearsed though!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah it had i no what you mean virgo aww bless 

i felt so sorry for them

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Yer so did i. I felt sorry for Dennis though when he was like trying to comfort Sharon and she went to him dont pretend your sorry. I was like arrr bless Dennis he was trying to like help Sharon.

----------


## angelblue

I think in the end she understand and see dennis point an view because sharon isnt a selfish person but it might take a bit of time for her to consider his feelings   :Ponder:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree yeah

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Yep and so do i.

----------


## ***Virgo***

Yeh and she is in denial! So it'll take a while for her to actually realise that den is dead-for good and wont return.

----------


## hayzie

lol  :Lol:  hes deffo not coming back from the dead this time! aww when he was trying to comfort her and she pushed him away, i was like, 'god woman! i mean hes only trying to help, dont push him away!' bless, when she fainted  :Wub:  lol i would haev laughed if he dropped her!

----------


## Nigelisdabest

> lol  hes deffo not coming back from the dead this time! aww when he was trying to comfort her and she pushed him away, i was like, 'god woman! i mean hes only trying to help, dont push him away!' bless, when she fainted  lol i would haev laughed if he dropped her!


I reckon he maybe did 1 when they had to like practise it hehe. Well we will see how Dennis will react to this all. To be honest i think he will be like a bit upset but i dont think he will really care. Becuase Den is out of him n Sharons lifes and he cant spilt them up now.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah its great

----------


## Angeldelight

awwwwwwwwwwww... bless him...  :Wub:  sweeping her into his arms like that... it was soooo romantic...  :Wub:  *going weak at the knees*

doesn't matter whether they'd rehearsed it... it still made me swoon... if only hey?

----------


## kayla05

It was so sweet!

----------


## Angeldelight

for that moment it's have given anything to be Sharon... isn't he just  :Wub:  hehe... i'm totally mad...

----------


## RealityGap

[QUOTE=Angeldelight]awwwwwwwwwwww... bless him...  :Wub:  sweeping her into his arms like that... it was soooo romantic...  :Wub:  *going weak at the knees*

QUOTE]

ah.......what I would give for a man to do that to me........

----------


## angelblue

I hope sharon realises what chrissie is doing before it is to late because i love chrissie she is great but i dont want sam to die sharon would never forgive herself if she let sam die for no reason 

Apparently sharon throws a drink over peggy and billy pleads that sam is innoncent  :Sad:

----------


## kirsty_g

and me lol she has been really good to chrissie

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> awwwwwwwwwwww... bless him...  sweeping her into his arms like that... it was soooo romantic...  *going weak at the knees*
> 
> doesn't matter whether they'd rehearsed it... it still made me swoon... if only hey?


i know and me ! awww and when he kicked the gate open with her in his arms oh how romantic .

----------


## kirsty_g

i no it was so romantic lol

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i know i wa slike 'AAAHHHHHH'  - i wish a bloke would do that to me!lol

----------


## angelblue

When sharon and dennis go through bad patch in the next few week it partly because of den but it could be because of chrissie because i think dennis suspects chrissie but sharon doesnt i think this could come between them   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> When sharon and dennis go through bad patch in the next few week it partly because of den but it could be because of chrissie because i think dennis suspects chrissie but sharon doesnt i think this could come between them


Maybe. It's so sad, they've just got married and their having a bad patch already. Sharon always goes through these phases of denial, it was the same when Dennis was trying to tell her that Den was still alive, and then again when Dennis told her he was dead. And now we will probably have it now that he's trying to tell her Chrissie has something to do with Den's death. Giving that he's always right about these things, she should take more notice of her husband! Who would you believe?! (Dennis obviously).

I read an interview which said that Sharon doesn't or can't believe that of Chrissie, she's in denial. So it's probably not the case that she thinks Dennis is lying, just that she doesn't want to lose her friend. I think eventually Sharon will come round, and after she finds Chrissie and Jake in bed together, maybe she will start suspecting things, and trying to open her mind a bit more.

----------


## littlemo

> lol  hes deffo not coming back from the dead this time! aww when he was trying to comfort her and she pushed him away, i was like, 'god woman! i mean hes only trying to help, dont push him away!' bless, when she fainted  lol i would haev laughed if he dropped her!


Yes I know Dennis was just trying to help Sharon by comforting her, but I can see where she's coming from, there's nothing worse when your greiving to have somebody try and empathise with you, when they have no idea what your going through. And she's not thinking logically at the moment, that as her husband he genuinely wants her to be happy and that seeing her upset makes him upset too. I did feel sorry for Dennis when she pushed him away, just because Den never gave him the chance to be close to him, it's not his fault. But you have to allow people to grieve, haven't you?

----------


## angelblue

If dennis is suspicious of chrissie why doesnt he tell sharon because sharon is falling for chrissie lies   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i o  yeah but i think sharon would still belive her im not sure thogh

----------


## angelblue

I think he is trying to protect her i dont think he things she can handle the truth  at the moment awww bless he putting her first   :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol how sweet

----------


## angelblue

Oh spoilers out today and dont forget to watch this morning might show a clip of sharon throwing a drink over peggy 

i know it so cute he looked like he was about to cry yesterday i hope sharon see he is hurting and helps him through it   :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh  think so

----------


## littlemo

> If dennis is suspicious of chrissie why doesnt he tell sharon because sharon is falling for chrissie lies


I think Sharon needs Chrissie to be innocent. She doesn't want to listen to the truth, she's the only real friend Sharon has. Dennis is obviously very important to her, but she's had so much to cope with lately, it's very difficult to accept.

----------


## kayla05

Yeah it is, i hope they pull through it!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## angelblue

I luv dennis have you been on the ee website people have sent comments about dennis and sharon relationship it a new one now that they are married   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah i send some thing but i dont think mines on lol

----------


## angelblue

cool lol

----------


## KatxxMoon

have i missed somthing ? i know dennis is leaving but ...... omg there not gonna split are they ???????????????????????????????????

another question iam i going mad because i have shannis and kalfie on the brain i cant think about anything eles i know it is not real but i get so involved am i obessed? or am i just on of the few SERIOUS shannis and kalfie fans ?

----------


## littlemo

> have i missed somthing ? i know dennis is leaving but ...... omg there not gonna split are they ???????????????????????????????????
> 
> another question iam i going mad because i have shannis and kalfie on the brain i cant think about anything eles i know it is not real but i get so involved am i obessed? or am i just on of the few SERIOUS shannis and kalfie fans ?


I think it's safe to say at some point Sharon and Dennis will split up. Dennis and Sharon are leaving about the same time, but Nigel Harman is going for good and Letitia Dean is going for about 6 months. Tish Dean has got it in her contract she has to return. So she'll be returning alone. 

They are supposed to be keeping the door open for Nigel, so I doubt he'll be killed off, and this prison storyline is possible, but probably unlikely. 

You might be obsessesed about EE but I think it's safe to say that everybody who posts messages on this board are, including me. Sharon and Dennis are my favourites too, they are special, it would be a shame if they ended.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nigel harman is not going for good for door is lest open for him to come back

----------


## ***Virgo***

i am very obssessed!!My mum thinks im mad!!

----------


## KatxxMoon

> I think it's safe to say at some point Sharon and Dennis will split up. Dennis and Sharon are leaving about the same time, but Nigel Harman is going for good and Letitia Dean is going for about 6 months. Tish Dean has got it in her contract she has to return. So she'll be returning alone. 
> 
> They are supposed to be keeping the door open for Nigel, so I doubt he'll be killed off, and this prison storyline is possible, but probably unlikely. 
> 
> You might be obsessesed about EE but I think it's safe to say that everybody who posts messages on this board are, including me. Sharon and Dennis are my favourites too, they are special, it would be a shame if they ended.


i dont think they will ever split up my ideal ending is they leave TOGETHER and sharon comes back on like a holiday or somthing and then goes back to dennis . If they do split i would just imagine a different ending anyway 
They are ment   :Heart:  
and they love eachother and love is love right?  :Wub:

----------


## KatxxMoon

same and ma friends . i cant help it thou! how old r u lot ?

----------


## littlemo

> nigel harman is not going for good for door is lest open for him to come back


Yes I think the door is left open for Dennis to return, but he's not planning on coming back, at least not in the near future. Letitia Dean has a contract saying she has too return later next year. It would be a real shame to have them split up, but unfortunately it seems we don't have a choice. Unless they go for the prison idea.

----------


## KatxxMoon

what is the craziest thing u have ever done ?  to do with ya liking of shannis ?

coz people are saying iam mad ! am i that bad ? is anyone eles like this?

----------


## chocolate

> i dont think they will ever split up my ideal ending is they leave TOGETHER and sharon comes back on like a holiday or somthing and then goes back to dennis . If they do split i would just imagine a different ending anyway 
> They are ment   
> and they love eachother and love is love right?


i totally agree with you there that is what i hope and believe will happen ( fingers crossed) !!!

----------


## KatxxMoon

> I understand you are not the biggest fan but what you said sounds really cruel i dont think we should be commenting on how people look   
> 
> Sorry that just my opinion


totally agree dennis loves sharon he is comforting her when he is hurting to !

----------


## littlemo

> totally agree dennis loves sharon he is comforting her when he is hurting to !


Yes I agree. I don't think even an affair could spoil their relationship, there will always be a bond between them. 

It's a shame if they have to split, it would ruin everything.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it would be a shame

----------


## Milagro

> i dont think they will ever split up my ideal ending is they leave TOGETHER and sharon comes back on like a holiday or somthing and then goes back to dennis . If they do split i would just imagine a different ending anyway 
> They are ment   
> and they love eachother and love is love right?



I agree they have to leave happily together, I could'nt take another  goodbye scene like last Christmas, it was so sad. I love the fact that Nige and Tish have both said they really hope they get a Happy Ending and go travelling together. A scene like the one in the car after their wedding would be perfect, they were just so happy and that would be a lovely way to remember them.

----------


## KatxxMoon

> Yes I agree. I don't think even an affair could spoil their relationship, there will always be a bond between them. 
> 
> It's a shame if they have to split, it would ruin everything.


yup  :Smile: 

S  :Heart:  H  :Heart:  A  :Heart:  N  :Heart:  N  :Heart:  I  :Heart:  S



SOME THINGS LAST FOREVER

----------


## kayla05

Yeah i hope they have a nice happy exit!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Yeah i hope they have a nice happy exit!


and me lol and me

----------


## angelblue

Hey does anyone know if it is tonight that sharon throws the drink over peggy and i wonder if dennis is their and what he will say  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

oh my god i never knew sharon throws a drinkover peggy that will be interesting to watch.

----------


## littlemo

What exactly did Letitia Dean say on This Morning? I tried to tape it but it didn't work. I can't believe I missed it, and I missed Barbara Windsor on GMTV, i'm well gutted. I heard from somebody else that there would be a bit of a glimmer between Grant and Sharon, but not like people think because she is deeply in love with Dennis. Which leaves me bewildered to how Sharon and Dennis split up. Please tell me everything.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

I don't think they do split up i heard they were leaving together.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think they do split up i heard they were leaving together.


Where did you here that? I think that's Nigel and Letitia's wish but are we sure it's going to happen. If they are going to be breaking up off screen, I don't see the point.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

From other posts and stuff.

----------


## angelblue

Littlemo i saw it she said she will be taking a six month break but no date is no set

also she said their was a glimmer for sharon when grant returns but not in that way because she is happily married to dennis 

Also apparently ross and steve are on set   :Smile: 

If i remember correctly this is what was said dont quote me on it though

----------


## Chloe-Elise

I hope they leave together, it will be so sad if they spilt up.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

it said in heat that they leave together and sharon comes back sayin what a b******  and all that .

----------


## Nigelisdabest

oooo noo i hope this is not true well them leaving together i hope thats true. But not the Sharon coming back saying about Dennis being a b****** and all that.  :Thumbsdown:   :Sad:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## ***Virgo***

i hope that isnt true!

----------


## cressa

That b* remark was a quote from Nigel saying that he hopes Shannis doesn't split up but that he doesn't see how Sharon can come back without Dennis without coming back and saying what a b* he is.  That is, Nigel didn't know what was going to happen, but like us doesn't know how Sharon can come back without Dennis without the two of them having split.  At least, that's the place I read it in.  So it wasn't official or what was going to happen or anything like that.  I think it would be great if she did come back to Walford for a holiday.  Maybe Dennis could get a job on an oil rig or something where he'd have to be gone for a bunch of months so Tish could be on screen without Nigel and yet they'd still be a happy couple, lol!!   :Love:

----------


## angelblue

> That b* remark was a quote from Nigel saying that he hopes Shannis doesn't split up but that he doesn't see how Sharon can come back without Dennis without coming back and saying what a b* he is.  That is, Nigel didn't know what was going to happen, but like us doesn't know how Sharon can come back without Dennis without the two of them having split.  At least, that's the place I read it in.  So it wasn't official or what was going to happen or anything like that.  I think it would be great if she did come back to Walford for a holiday.  Maybe Dennis could get a job on an oil rig or something where he'd have to be gone for a bunch of months so Tish could be on screen without Nigel and yet they'd still be a happy couple, lol!!


Cressa when i read it i came to that conclusion?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thank god

----------


## kat 4 alfie

yeah but he did say they were leaving together and she will probably come back sayin what a b*

----------


## angelblue

Awwww did anyone buy inside soap its the funeral its so sad dennis crying   :Wub:   :Sad: 

I think i better get my tissue ready    :Crying:

----------


## Nigelisdabest

No i want to see it could you scan it in pleaseeeee.

----------


## angelblue

I am sorry i dont have a scanner   :Sad:

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Does anyone else pleaseeee.

----------


## angelblue

I know a few people who have but i dont think they on at the moment   :Ponder:

----------


## Nigelisdabest

O ok thanks anyway hopefully we should get to see them later.

----------


## kirsty_g

yeah me and my sister think he will come back

----------


## angelblue

Did you buy inside soap mag today babe if so do you have a scanner to scan the pictures of the funeral and dennis on here  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

crying? aww bless thats so sweet plus might he be crying as sharon is upset cos he never really liked den did he? that would make it sweeter1lol

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Awwww did anyone buy inside soap its the funeral its so sad dennis crying   
> 
> I think i better get my tissue ready


yeah he never really liked den. it could be because sharon is upset and eveyrhting but i think its more than that.

i think deep deep deep... really really deep down Dennis did love Den. he's spoken about how he'd always wanted a father figure in his life as his mother was never nice to him. he said he's always pictured him with den when he was a boy. seeing him dead is like him realising his dream can never come true. like when he fighted in the vic with den and hit sharon round the face. (Or should i say punch!lol) he was upset that den was being horrible to him, and dennis even choose the family life of sisters and a father over being with sharon (Ok he was brainwashed but still) it shows he wanted a father more than anything else. 

he could also be crying because he was so hurt by Den, it could bring back memoires of him, or it could simply be tears of happiness! lol. either way i cant wait

----------


## angelblue

Did you read the mag?

----------


## ***Virgo***

oh i thought dennis wasn't at the funural?? but that is sweet,im glad he went!!! thanks for posting!!! and thanx for scanning!! if you can!!

----------


## angelblue

Yeah so am i   :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Also it should be a good week   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he wasent on it this week i missed him lol

----------


## shannisrules

ye where was dennis this week i hope he shows his face next week

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he does on   :Wub:  thursday  :Wub:   and   :Wub:  friday  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

Yes continuing to keep Dennis away from the screen is not a good idea. I'm beginning not to care about Sharon and Dennis's relationship. I'm starting to think it won't be so bad when they leave in the newyear, because there's so many other good storylines going on at the moment.

----------


## angelblue

> Yes continuing to keep Dennis away from the screen is not a good idea. I'm beginning not to care about Sharon and Dennis's relationship. I'm starting to think it won't be so bad when they leave in the newyear, because there's so many other good storylines going on at the moment.


I dont know all the good storylines are from those people who are leaving but i think it will be weird when sharon come back on her own then i think we will miss them as an couple well i will anyway 

also i know dennis is in tuesday eppy he is in the preview clip   :Cheer:  hopefully he is in tomorrows eppy   :Cheer:

----------


## ***Virgo***

he is in tomorrows eppey,beacuse i saw preview pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

pics for friday

----------


## angelblue

i am really exicited they look great   :Wub:   :Smile:  

One question why is charlie speaking to dennis   :Confused:

----------


## ***Virgo***

yeh? thanx for those!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hayley

Yeah, angelblue i wondered why charlie was speaking to Dennis!

Otherwise good!

----------


## angelblue

Maybe dennis goes to the allocoment to think and you know charlie got his shed there he may see dennis upset and  goes to talk to him

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Yes well done Angel thats probably right  :Thumbsup: .

----------


## angelblue

:Smile:

----------


## hayley

> Maybe dennis goes to the allocoment to think and you know charlie got his shed there he may see dennis upset and  goes to talk to him


yeah, thats more like it!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh that whats happens

----------


## kat 4 alfie

ohhh  i missed fridays episode what happened to shannis and why was he crying  ?

----------


## littlemo

> ohhh  i missed fridays episode what happened to shannis and why was he crying  ?


He was crying over Den at the graveside. Sharon convinced him not to bottle it all up, and to deal with it, and that's what he did.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

awwww poor baby!

----------


## kayla05

i know it was sooooo sweet!

----------


## ***Virgo***

bless him,i wanted to cry..

----------


## mons_p

Does anyone know if they are on screen this week

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh me too virgo - i had a lump in my throat!lol and couldnt stop sayin 'ahhhh - bless him, hes so sweet' lol

----------


## hayley

> Does anyone know if they are on screen this week


No eastenders is in France this week!

----------


## mons_p

ok thanx for that

----------


## kat 4 alfie

tis gonna be rubbish this week , i really thought that they would try to grasp there audiane not lose them with this perfetic stuff and with all the stuff going on in the square .

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Anyone know what the address is for Nigel Harmon online??

----------


## mons_p

go to yahoo and type in Nigel Harmon online and the first link should be log in and click that and register and follow instructions for activation, hope this helps

----------


## Alisha

I haven't been on here for ages!

Anyway, anyone seen the pics in the papers two weeks ago? Sharon catches up with Chrissie at the airport and smacks her in the face!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mons_p

when do sharon and dennis go to spain because I heard on NHO that they do

----------


## Alisha

> when do sharon and dennis go to spain because I heard on NHO that they do


I think they are already there. They must have left off screen so Chrissie will most likely mention thier absense on Mondays episode next week. However Sharon and Dennis return either on a Tuesday or Thursday.

----------


## mons_p

ok thanx for that

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks

----------


## angelblue

Is anyone else going to find it weird when sharon returns with out the love of her life dennis i hope they find an plausiable excuse because i wouldnt just believe that they just split up because they are strong couple and love eachother to much   :Ponder:

----------


## mons_p

You never know Nigel might change his mind

----------


## Angeldelight

more more more... more more more...

----------


## angelblue

were have all the shannis fans gone no one talk on the shannis thread anymore    :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> were have all the shannis fans gone no one talk on the shannis thread anymore


I'm not as interested in Sharon and Dennis as I used to be. The storylines seem to have moved away from them as a couple. I don't see that great chemistry they once had. I think it's gone forever. They are leaving in the Newyear, it's over, sad but true.

----------


## squillyfer

I hate that its over but we have to face facts den was a major part of what made them great and with him gone theres no boundries theyre just like any other couple

----------


## Angeldelight

*their back!!! their back!!! their back!!! their back!!! their back!!! their back!!!*

i can't believe Sharon still refuses to believe what's right under her nose. i want Chrissie to get away with it but Sharon just seems so oblivious to the truth. Dennis on the other hand is guna stop at nothing to prove Chrissie killed him. it's going to be a edxciting couple of months

----------


## Emma27

Er . . . hello? Where is everybody? Why aren't we talking about tish's achievment award? Why not about their exit? Why has everyone given up on this thread? Why have we given up on   :Heart:   Shannis?   :Heart:

----------


## ***Virgo***

I haven't given up on shannis!

----------


## kirsty_g

neither have i

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i am never going to give up on shannis

----------


## mons_p

yeah it's forever

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh it is

----------


## Angeldelight

forever n ever n ever n ever etc... hehe

so what's going to happen when Phil and grant come back? 
their both her exes
he set Phil up
and  they want to buy the pub off Chrissie

can Shannis survive the Mitchells?

----------


## mons_p

they survive the mitchells as tish said in an interview that there was a glimmer between her and Grant but other than that nothin happens, on the other hand Dennis will lock horns with Grant and Phil and it will be interesting to see how it pans out

----------


## littlemo

> they survive the mitchells as tish said in an interview that there was a glimmer between her and Grant but other than that nothin happens, on the other hand Dennis will lock horns with Grant and Phil and it will be interesting to see how it pans out


It's going to be amazing!! Dennis v Grant and Phil, Dennis is going to be in trouble! Although on the plus side (for Dennis) I think he might have Johnny Allen on his side. I've heard Dennis finds out about Johnny killing Andy, when he overhears a conversation between Johnny and Chrissie. 

But I have seen an interaction between Johnny and Dennis on the web cam, which seems to be in a few weeks. And they are talking about Grant and Phil. Very intriguing!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Its should be very good!

----------


## angelblue

:Smile:

----------


## chocolate

> Er . . . hello? Where is everybody? Why aren't we talking about tish's achievment award? Why not about their exit? Why has everyone given up on this thread? Why have we given up on    Shannis?


I was well happy that tish got the lifetime achievement award   :Cheer:  i am so glad that she has finally be recognised!!!!
and i dont think no shannis fan will forget shannis   :Heart:   im just upset that it'll be over so soon they only just got together i wanted to see them have a family etc....nooo   :Crying:  
but we love shannis   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i was so glad that they bove had award

----------


## KatxxMoon

> Er . . . hello? Where is everybody? Why aren't we talking about tish's achievment award? Why not about their exit? Why has everyone given up on this thread? Why have we given up on    Shannis?


me not given up they rock they are soap legends    :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

Dennis really loves Sharon. He knows how much Sharon will be hurt by Chrissie's deceit, so he is now deciding not to bring the issue up again with her. I'm sure he'll continue on his own though. 

I am quite annoyed with Sharon for not realising what Chrissie is doing, right under her nose. She's crazy too believe her. She's just trying to tell her self it's not true, because she can't live with the facts. But if Dennis tells her that there's something going on, she should believe him. It's a repeat of the whole Den coming back fiasco. When Dennis was trying to tell her that Den was still alive. Surely she knows she can trust his judgement?!

----------


## Emma27

I wasn't saying you had given up, just that some people had. Sorry if I offended anyone   :Sad:  

Do we know how they will leave yet?

----------


## mons_p

not yet, I just hope that they don't split, because at the moment it doesn't look like anything will split them, and even if they do split at the last moment, I don't think it will be plausible

----------


## chocolate

> not yet, I just hope that they don't split, because at the moment it doesn't look like anything will split them, and even if they do split at the last moment, I don't think it will be plausible


i totally agree with you.. i mean last nights episode was so sweet.. i just cant see how they could split up/ or how the producers will split them up

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol they were so cute together in will hate it if the split up

----------


## angelblue

hey apparently grant and sharon kiss   :Sad:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> hey apparently grant and sharon kiss


 :EEK!: !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no they canted

----------


## angelblue

I luv dennis are you an member of shannis boards  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

they better not!!

----------


## angelblue

They do their are pics on the mitchell thread and dennis sees lol

----------


## angelblue

So peeps whats this kiss going to mean for sharon and dennis will make them or break them 

How is dennis going to react and if sharon is so happy with dennis why is she an about to kiss with her ex husband i hope she backs off poor dennis is this the end for sharon and dennis  :Crying:

----------


## mons_p

Does Grant beat Dennis up?

----------


## KatxxMoon

Omg why does sharon kiss grant ?

----------


## angelblue

We dont know i hope she backs off though before its too late   :Sad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## angelblue

:Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

dennis walk out on sharon after kissing grant
no

----------


## angelblue

Yep i saw that two but apparently he stay at the bookies for 2 night but then he makes it up with her  i hope

The pic of sharon and grant kissing she looks like she is enjoying well i dont mind the jealousy or the tension that should be good but no kiss   :Sad:

----------


## mons_p

they have to make up, This can't be the end of Shannis!

----------


## Angeldelight

kiss? kiss? why? why would she kiss grant? why she has Dennis?

where's the pic?

----------


## crazygirl

double click on the pictures to enlarge them

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Yep i saw that two but apparently he stay at the bookies for 2 night but then he makes it up with her  i hope
> 
> The pic of sharon and grant kissing she looks like she is enjoying well i dont mind the jealousy or the tension that should be good but no kiss


i do hope he makes it up with her if cant be the end of shannis part 4

----------


## kerry4nigel

Poor dennis, i hope it isn't the end for them. i'm already hating the fact that they are leaving, but i had hoped they would at least leave happily together but somehow now i don't see that happening. it is eastenders after all!

----------


## littlemo

Whatever happens it won't be because of Grant, not directly anyway. I'm sure most people have seen the webcam, Sharon and Dennis are together for quite a while yet. Grant's going to be gone in about 2 or 3 weeks.

----------


## mons_p

> Whatever happens it won't be because of Grant, not directly anyway. I'm sure most people have seen the webcam, Sharon and Dennis are together for quite a while yet. Grant's going to be gone in about 2 or 3 weeks.


Yeah, I agree Grant's going to affect them but only short term and that's about it as recent webcam scrips have shown Shannis all loved up and happy

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, I agree Grant's going to affect them but only short term and that's about it as recent webcam scrips have shown Shannis all loved up and happy


*My money is on Grant wrecking Dennis and Sharon,, dunno why but I just have a feeling Cuz Grant is a short term member of the cast now, so he can go in and wreck havoc and leave..   just how I see it...*

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it cant be the end

----------


## mons_p

It won't be as the webcam scrips have shown

----------


## Angeldelight

> double click on the pictures to enlarge them



*OH MY GOD*
i can't believe it... it looks like she's going to kisse him back... why oh why? WHY? WHY? WHY?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im think the same thing 
she does kiss him

----------


## the_watts_rule

Oh my god!

----------


## Kim

> *My money is on Grant wrecking Dennis and Sharon,, dunno why but I just have a feeling Cuz Grant is a short term member of the cast now, so he can go in and wreck havoc and leave..   just how I see it...*


Yeah, I can see that too, considering that either Sharon and Dennis or Kat and Alfie will be splitting forever at christmas and spoilers suggest that it will be Sharon and Dennis.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, I can see that too, considering that either Sharon and Dennis or Kat and Alfie will be splitting forever at christmas and spoilers suggest that it will be Sharon and Dennis.


*the reason I also see it could be Sharon and Dennis is cuz Kat,Alfie and Dennis are all QUITTING and not planning to come back .TerraCotta Sharon is on her 6 month "holiday" and will be back..She can always pick up a new bloke,, she never had a problem before... but again WHO KNOWS. But at the moment my money is on Sharon and Dennis SPLITTING UP for good..( sorry SHANNIS fans..)*

----------


## Bryan

they have to split becuase dennis isnt returning and sharon is and its not fair that she has to be tied down to an invisble man when she returns

i want to see a more indpendant sharon like the good old 90's sharon of the "sharongate" saga, loose the hair exte nsions, loose the fake tallions, loose the david dickson tan, and loose the pout, and please dont mop around over that wannabe idiot dennis!

they are already arguing every five seconds, be it about den, chrissie or other stuff, and then of course with sharon kissing grant thats gonna make things a hell of a lot worse!

we all know what will happen when she comes back...sharongate part 2, which will be fun to watch

----------


## JustJodi

> they have to split becuase dennis isnt returning and sharon is and its not fair that she has to be tied down to an invisble man when she returns
> 
> i want to see a more indpendant sharon like the good old 90's sharon of the "sharongate" saga, loose the hair exte nsions, loose the fake tallions, loose the david dickson tan, and loose the pout, and please dont mop around over that wannabe idiot dennis!
> 
> they are already arguing every five seconds, be it about den, chrissie or other stuff, and then of course with sharon kissing grant thats gonna make things a hell of a lot worse!
> 
> we all know what will happen when she comes back...sharongate part 2, which will be fun to watch


*BB get out of my head  *

----------


## Bryan

> *BB get out of my head  *


i have visions of you saying that in a cockney acent, wearing a red jacket and gold pendant, pointing at the door!   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> they have to split becuase dennis isnt returning and sharon is and its not fair that she has to be tied down to an invisble man when she returns
> 
> i want to see a more indpendant sharon like the good old 90's sharon of the "sharongate" saga, loose the hair exte nsions, loose the fake tallions, loose the david dickson tan, and loose the pout, and please dont mop around over that wannabe idiot dennis!
> 
> they are already arguing every five seconds, be it about den, chrissie or other stuff, and then of course with sharon kissing grant thats gonna make things a hell of a lot worse!
> 
> we all know what will happen when she comes back...sharongate part 2, which will be fun to watch


Your not a fan of Dennis then! lol. I love him. I really want their marriage to work, I know it's going to be impossible if Sharon comes back without Dennis but I feel they have come too far to just throw it all away.  As for a 'Sharongate part 2' I suppose it could happen, but it wouldn't be as significant this time around. Grant is married and has children, him and Sharon aren't the same people anymore, a lot of stuff has happened to them since they last saw each other. 

I think Sharon and Dennis are getting on quite well under the circumstances. They found their dad's body on their wedding day. They are living with the woman who killed him, and now the Mitchells are returning. Not an ideal way to start married life is it?!

I think I'm more inclined to believe this prison storyline. I don't think there's any source to back it up but Johnny Allen and Dennis are leaving within a couple of weeks of each other. They have both commited a gangland killing, Dalton and Andy. It would an ideal way to show that the writers are moving on from those kinds of storylines, and that justice does happen. 

Of course I love Dennis's character and I don't want him to go to prison, but if I have to see him and Sharon split up, I won't be happy.

----------


## angelblue

> Your not a fan of Dennis then! lol. I love him. I really want their marriage to work, I know it's going to be impossible if Sharon comes back without Dennis but I feel they have come too far to just throw it all away.  As for a 'Sharongate part 2' I suppose it could happen, but it wouldn't be as significant this time around. Grant is married and has children, him and Sharon aren't the same people anymore, a lot of stuff has happened to them since they last saw each other. 
> 
> I think Sharon and Dennis are getting on quite well under the circumstances. They found their dad's body on their wedding day. They are living with the woman who killed him, and now the Mitchells are returning. Not an ideal way to start married life is it?!
> 
> I think I'm more inclined to believe this prison storyline. I don't think there's any source to back it up but Johnny Allen and Dennis are leaving within a couple of weeks of each other. They have both commited a gangland killing, Dalton and Andy. It would an ideal way to show that the writers are moving on from those kinds of storylines, and that justice does happen. 
> 
> Of course I love Dennis's character and I don't want him to go to prison, but if I have to see him and Sharon split up, I won't be happy.


I totally an agree great review i love both characters and i like your theory a apparently johnny allen doesnt leave to feb time   :Smile:  

We want an happy end   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I totally an agree great review i love both characters and i like your theory a apparently johnny allen doesnt leave to feb time   
> 
> We want an happy end


he films last scenes in feburary so thats march/may time that he will leave...im hoping for some good stuff between now and then, personally id like to see a murder... becuase to a certain extent phil and grant have never gone to that level of badness, and it would make it better!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> he films last scenes in feburary so thats march/may time that he will leave...im hoping for some good stuff between now and then, personally id like to see a murder... becuase to a certain extent phil and grant have never gone to that level of badness, and it would make it better!


So Johnny still  has quite a while left in the show - I can see myself really hating him by the time he leaves. I think they will really bring out the worst sides of his character.

----------


## Emma27

Prison was just a theory, but if I was a writer I think it would have been the best option, because it would be a believable reason for Sharon coming back without Dennis . . . they could even go on the run, and then he gets caught so she decides to go back to Walford.

They will be losing a lot of fans if they split them up, me being one of them . . .

----------


## Bryan

> So Johnny still  has quite a while left in the show - I can see myself really hating him by the time he leaves. I think they will really bring out the worst sides of his character.


yes it is going to be very interesting to see the true extent to johnny evil, its a pity he decided to leave becasuse of his character not being evil, and now as part of his exit he is becoming evil! sods law eh?

i hope the allen vs mitchell feud does not get dragged on until march of next year, but i can see it being the case as whether johnny dies or goes to prison, phil and or grant are behind it, as revenge for his treatment of peggy

im going to really hate him for the way he will be treating ruby and peggy, by two favourite eastenders characters atm, but i think its going to give Billy Murray a chance to act his socks off, and hoepfully he will gets some gongs at next years awards ceremonies, it will be a case of love to hate, whereas andy was you hate to hate him and wihs youd pushed him over the bridge!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> Prison was just a theory, but if I was a writer I think it would have been the best option, because it would be a believable reason for Sharon coming back without Dennis . . . they could even go on the run, and then he gets caught so she decides to go back to Walford.
> 
> They will be losing a lot of fans if they split them up, me being one of them . . .


do you think its fair, considering that dennis is not going to return, that sharon has to lives a life tied down to a character that is no longer present in the show? she cant have any new loves, and her storylines will be limited, she will be tied down to dennis, and ever since this "shannis" tripe began letitia dean's character has been ruined...what happened to the sassy and independant sharon of the 90's...marrying and cheating on the hardest blokes in walford, now shes all love sick like a teenager over some idiotic wannabe hardman, whos nothing like the mitchells, she's lowered her standards and become a weaker and more immature character, i want her to return minus the fake hair extensions, minus the terracota tan, minus the fake nails and the pout, i want to see a revivial of the sharon that i used to say was my favouroite character, since her shannis saga began she has not deserved this title

----------


## shannisrules

i think shes still strong and fiesty

----------


## Bryan

> i think shes still strong and fiesty


lmao! shes immature and love sick over that idiot dennis! shes fooled into seeing that chrissie is innocent when it is blattant to everyone that she is a murder...shes immature, where is the fiesty sharon? shes a blubbering reck! shes been ruined, thanks to dennis so the sooner he clears off the better, bring on the shannis split!

----------


## angelblue

Was it just me or is dennis really jealous of the fact that phil and sharon were together why is he worried their no need 

i liked the fact he put down his foot an about the court case billy dennis say i dont think so

----------


## shannisrules

ye he put his foot down when bily said so sharon will you be at he court case an denis spoke for her and said something like will she hell

----------


## angelblue

I like that i am glad he has an say   :Smile:

----------


## sanddennislover

was anyone hyper tha we got a kiss last night i was so hyper(well i had a can of coke that why) i was soooooooo happy  :Smile:  77

----------


## angelblue

:Rotfl: i got exicited when he got jealous i loved it when he got jealous he gets moody

----------


## shannisrules

i just love dennis anyway lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## Emma27

Does anyone have Soaplife or all About soap that has stuff about the kiss? If so could you maybe post what it says? Pretty please!

----------


## Kim

Here is the Interview with Letitia Dean that is in Soaplife which contains a bit about the kiss between Sharon and Grant.

----------


## shannisrules

cool cant really see the pictures the colours are a bit weired

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant belive that  she kisses him

----------


## shannisrules

is it on the cheek or lips?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think the lips

----------


## Bryan

> is it on the cheek or lips?


lips, nothing happens really, she pulls away as soon as they touch, but as far as dennis is concerned she kisses him, the end of shannis? i think so!   :Cheer:

----------


## Emma27

I hope it is not the end. Thank you Kim for posting!

----------


## angelblue

I know i hope it not either but i cant speak for everyone but people are giving up on shannis and most people who use to like are giving up on them  :Smile:  

They are not over yet  and we are not sure they splitting yet i am still an fan and i will be to the end   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

No I don't think it's the end, just yet. But at Christmas I suppose it's a possibility.  

If Sharon and Dennis split up at Christmas do you think they'll go their seperate ways and never speak to each other again?! Or do you think they'd keep in touch? (just something I was thinking about). Sharon and Dennis are more than husband and wife, they are family. And if they don't have each other they have nobody really (apart from Vicki).  It would be such a shame for them to part on bad terms.

----------


## angelblue

> No I don't think it's the end, just yet. But at Christmas I suppose it's a possibility.  
> 
> If Sharon and Dennis split up at Christmas do you think they'll go their seperate ways and never speak to each other again?! Or do you think they'd keep in touch? (just something I was thinking about). Sharon and Dennis are more than husband and wife, they are family. And if they don't have each other they have nobody really (apart from Vicki).  It would be such a shame for them to part on bad terms.


I dont think they could hate eachother or leave on bad terms they love eachother too much i dont think they could split   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think they could hate eachother or leave on bad terms they love eachother too much i dont think they could split


I really hope your right! It seems that they have a great bond between them. And even if they were to get divorced, they would still have that connection, because they both shared the same father, and had the same family. They should care about each other forever. The relationship Sharon has with Dennis is much like the one she had with Den, in the sense that whatever he does she can't stop herself from loving him, and that should always be the case. Dennis needs her as much as she needs him.

----------


## angelblue

> I really hope your right! It seems that they have a great bond between them. And even if they were to get divorced, they would still have that connection, because they both shared the same father, and had the same family. They should care about each other forever. The relationship Sharon has with Dennis is much like the one she had with Den, in the sense that whatever he does she can't stop herself from loving him, and that should always be the case. Dennis needs her as much as she needs him.


Thats what i love they have an bond which is unbreakable and no one comes close to what they feel for eachother i dont think they could live without eachother their love is too strong   :Ponder:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i agree when they broke up last time they were both missrable

----------


## Bryan

> yeah i agree when they broke up last time they were both missrable


sharon can do better for herself than that plonka! all she needs is a new man in her life and she'll be as happy as larry... she was all greaving over tom and then she soon moved on the dennis and forgot all about him

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no i disagree sorry

----------


## JustJodi

> sharon can do better for herself than that plonka! all she needs is a new man in her life and she'll be as happy as larry... she was all greaving over tom and then she soon moved on the dennis and forgot all about him


*I agree with u BB,, she will move on  once Dennis is out of her life ( if EE does split them up )she has done it before .. so why not again...*

----------


## mons_p

I'm Sorry but I just can't see how they will break them up at christmas to make it realistic. They've gone through so much over the last two years and I even if they do come up with something really dramatic I don't think it will be plausible. The only reason I can see them splitting is Dennis dying or going to prison and he isn't going to die (hope not!) which only leaves the prison alternative

----------


## littlemo

Yes I think your right. Well, when Phil realises Dennis helped him get arrested, he'll probably want revenge. And of course Phil knows he killed Dalton, and now thanks to Dennis's big mouth (mean that in the nicest possible way), Chrissie and Jake know that Dennis has killed somebody. It probably won't be too difficult to find out who.

And who knows whose side Johnny will be on in all this. Whatever side suits him best. It probably won't be too difficult for him to change sides to the Mitchells. So Dennis could quite easily end up in prison.

----------


## squillyfer

The thing is if they did split up its hardly unlikely they would never see each other again i mean they both still care about vicki and their sister isnt just going to forget about them. I dont see how they can make a split realistic either they've been through too much there isnt really much one could do that the other wouldnt be willing to forgive i think that this makes the prison scenario a definate option

----------


## angelblue

I was just wondering dennis told chrissie and jake that he killed someone and in the spoilers for week 45 it says chrissie is desperate to talk to sharon and gives an ultimatum 

do you think she tries to blackmail sharon an about dennis killing someone threatens to tell   :Smile:  

How sweet was that tonight when he went to hold her when she sitting watching tv

----------


## squillyfer

that could be it or that could be the reason why sharon doesnt confide in dennis when she realises what chrissie has done. Maybe she knows that if chrissie knew that they knew the truth then she would use dennis's crime against them. If sharon is sneaky about the whole chrissie thing then chrissie wont even get the chance to blackmail them

----------


## Florijo

That would be a great twist angelblue, Chrissie threatening Sharon over Dennis. It is quite amusing that out of the four of them, three of them have either murdered someone, or saw someone being murdered. Poor Sharon must feel a bit left out. She has not murdered anyone or seen anyone murdered.

----------


## squillyfer

yeah but in a way she has the worse deal out of the four of them. She hasnt killed anyone she jus to live with the guilt of what everyone else had done or at least she will when she finds out

----------


## littlemo

> I was just wondering dennis told chrissie and jake that he killed someone and in the spoilers for week 45 it says chrissie is desperate to talk to sharon and gives an ultimatum 
> 
> do you think she tries to blackmail sharon an about dennis killing someone threatens to tell   
> 
> How sweet was that tonight when he went to hold her when she sitting watching tv


It was very sweet, that's why I just can't believe that Dennis would let Sharon go. He loves her so much! Sharon is in the wrong really for not trusting Dennis's instincts over Chrissie. There's so much (if she just opened her eyes) that says Chrissie's lying. Sharon's just totally naive. Dennis knows her (or he thinks he does) and realises that she needs to believe these things, because if Chrissie's lying she has no family or anything that's real, apart from him. And Dennis knows that Sharon needs him, and wants to be there for her. 

I'm not sure about the blackmail, it's a possibility. I don't think Dennis would let her get away with it though, he may not be Johnny Allen, but he's still got a lot of friends.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im just reading whats on tv and on thursday next week they finally make up he shakes hands with grant and leans over the bar to kiss her

yay finally

----------


## chocolate

but i dont get how shannis could break up 
i mean like when they held hands whilst watching tv it was so sweet! bless!! i just cant see them breaking up.. i really dont want them to!!!

----------


## angelblue

hey i saw some of the magazine scans on this forum in the spoiler section do you think dennis tells sharon he knows an about the kiss 

Also i am glad it looks like grant and dennis are not trying to protect zoe they are making stacey confess the truth an about the alibi and why she is lieing    :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nigel harman is filming his last scenes today

no i am soupset i love him

----------


## angelblue

I think they finished fliming yesterday their last scenes babe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no is is defently today

----------


## Emma27

That was the most wonderful episode in the world.  :Wub:

----------


## sanddennislover

omg  was it 
 we got a kiss and a hug and dennis rubbing sharon leg lol

----------


## angelblue

Sharon and dennis fans i think we are coming to the final end of sharon and dennis as much i hate to say it i think it is true   :Crying:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I suppose all good things have to come to an end   :Crying:

----------


## soapyclean

Then why did they even bother having a shannis storyline at all????

----------


## the_watts_rule

To boost ratings probably. It was a good storyline and gained lots of fans

----------


## soapyclean

June Brown has jsut said the funeral is not at xmas

----------


## the_watts_rule

> June Brown has jsut said the funeral is not at xmas


Who's funeral??

----------


## JustJodi

> Who's funeral??


CHECK THE THREAD   SHANNIS  DEVASTATED

----------


## soapyclean

is it wow  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg so it cant be him

----------


## Kim

> Who's funeral??


If it's Dennis's as rumored it is shortly after the new year.

----------


## Angeldelight

> If it's Dennis's as rumored it is shortly after the new year.


  :Crying:   :Crying:  i will NEVER NEVER believe he's going to die.   :Crying:  NEVER NEVER

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooo

----------


## Jada-GDR

*i don't think he does cause i read somewhere that they might recast the part in the future  *

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,but they could just be saying that,but maybe they changed their minds,or maybe they wanted to keep this storyline a secret,so they told people that the door is being left open for him.
If he is the one dying then it will be soooooo sad!! :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## mons_p

Sharon Marshall said yesterday that it was out of Dennis and Chrissie nothing we already didn't know

----------


## Kim

> Sharon Marshall said yesterday that it was out of Dennis and Chrissie nothing we already didn't know


Yeah but she has narrowed it down a bit, Alfie, Kat, Sam they were on the list too. It must be Dennis then as Sharon wouldnt cry if Chrissie died now that she knows the truth, she'd throw a party.

----------


## sean 4 eva

she wouldnt cry but i dont think she would through a party as she wouldnt be that sort of person her character has changed completely and i think thats brilliant as i think she was the sexist women in the soap but i think it is dennis

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he cant die

----------


## Kim

As much as I hate to say it, it looks 99.9% certain that Dennis is going to die.

----------


## Kim

When Sharon and Dennis return from their honeymoon this week, it looks as if Pauline walks in on them in the bedroom and they get a flat of their own. Sharon is impressed when Dennis decorates it and they don't when Mo starts gossiping about their twanging bedsprings and suggests that they get a jar and put a penny in it everytime they make love in the first six months of their marriage and take a penny out everytime after that and the jar will never be empty. Sharon thinks it's a laugh and Dennis gets them a jar and they head back to bed to start filling it up.

Source: The TV Mag.

----------


## Athena

i don't think he does die, i thought sharon and him leave and then she comes back without him? and to the person who is going to see guys and dolls: YOU LUCKY THING!

----------


## Pixie

> When Sharon and Dennis return from their honeymoon this week, it looks as if Pauline walks in on them in the bedroom and they get a flat of their own. Sharon is impressed when Dennis decorates it and they don't when Mo starts gossiping about their twanging bedsprings and suggests that they get a jar and put a penny in it everytime they make love in the first six months of their marriage and take a penny out everytime after that and the jar will never be empty. Sharon thinks it's a laugh and Dennis gets them a jar and they head back to bed to start filling it up.
> 
> Source: The TV Mag.


lol nice to have some humour in the Shannis story lines!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> When Sharon and Dennis return from their honeymoon this week, it looks as if Pauline walks in on them in the bedroom and they get a flat of their own. Sharon is impressed when Dennis decorates it and they don't when Mo starts gossiping about their twanging bedsprings and suggests that they get a jar and put a penny in it everytime they make love in the first six months of their marriage and take a penny out everytime after that and the jar will never be empty. Sharon thinks it's a laugh and Dennis gets them a jar and they head back to bed to start filling it up.
> 
> Source: The TV Mag.


Haha,sounds good,lol!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  


> When Sharon and Dennis return from their honeymoon this week, it looks as if Pauline walks in on them in the bedroom and they get a flat of their own. Sharon is impressed when Dennis decorates it and they don't when Mo starts gossiping about their twanging bedsprings and suggests that they get a jar and put a penny in it everytime they make love in the first six months of their marriage and take a penny out everytime after that and the jar will never be empty. Sharon thinks it's a laugh and Dennis gets them a jar and they head back to bed to start filling it up.
> 
> Source: The TV Mag.


LOL!   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> lol nice to have some humour in the Shannis story lines!


Yes it is. I was wondering how does Big Mo know about what they get up to in the bedroom? Is the flat they move into close to the Slaters?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Yes it is. I was wondering how does Big Mo know about what they get up to in the bedroom? Is the flat they move into close to the Slaters?


Yeah,i think it probably is.
I didn't even know there was a house free near the Slater,lol.

----------


## Kim

[QUOTE=littlemo] I was wondering how does Big Mo know about what they get up to in the bedroom?QUOTE]

She knows because they are so passionate in public.

----------


## littlemo

She knows because they are so passionate in public.[/QUOTE]

But it was said that Big Mo gossips about the twangings of their bed springs. I wouldn't think she'd do that unless she was being bugged by them. It doesn't involve her in any way.

----------


## the_watts_rule

But you know what Big Mo is like. She likes to know everything

----------


## jojo71

> i will NEVER NEVER believe he's going to die.   NEVER NEVER


click this link 

www.wireimage.com

and in the search column on the left type eastenders
 :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> click this link 
> 
> www.wireimage.com
> 
> and in the search column on the left type eastenders


It costs moola to view the photos,,,

----------


## jojo71

I didnt pay anything

----------


## JustJodi

> I didnt pay anything


well when I typed in EastEnders  it took me to a registration site, and asked for 10 bucks a month,, so pls tell me what I did wrong  :Searchme:   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... why oh why does it have to be true?

----------


## the_watts_rule

It didnt ask me for any payment

----------


## crazy_purple

You know that money jar thing in tonight's episode? I'm positive the writers put it there for a reason, they kept doing close-ups on it and stuff. I'd bet any amount of money that Dennis does die  :Crying:  and afterwards, Sharon notices that jar and gets really upset. It was obviously a plot point...

----------


## Chloe-Elise

> You know that money jar thing in tonight's episode? I'm positive the writers put it there for a reason, they kept doing close-ups on it and stuff. I'd bet any amount of money that Dennis does die  and afterwards, Sharon notices that jar and gets really upset. It was obviously a plot point...


I agree, they made loads of references to it and it was a rather random thing, I think it must have something with when he dies  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

I just read that on 29th December Johnny hits Sharon. Sharon then tells Dennis that she thinks they should leave Walford. But Dennis is bound to be fuming with Johnny. He'd be fuming anyway, but if the rumours are true that she's pregnant, and that she may have complications with it, he'll be even more riled up at he laid a hand on her and their baby. He'll be angry at Johnny and annoyed with himself for not protecting them. So I think him laying in to Johnny is going to cause his death. Or at least make Johnny think about getting rid of him. 

I can see this being a tearjerker!

----------


## Kim

> I just read that on 29th December Johnny hits Sharon. Sharon then tells Dennis that she thinks they should leave Walford. But Dennis is bound to be fuming with Johnny. He'd be fuming anyway, but if the rumours are true that she's pregnant, and that she may have complications with it, he'll be even more riled up at he laid a hand on her and their baby. He'll be angry at Johnny and annoyed with himself for not protecting them. So I think him laying in to Johnny is going to cause his death. Or at least make Johnny think about getting rid of him. 
> 
> I can see this being a tearjerker!


That and the fact that Johnny is angry with Sharon for selling the Vic to the Mitchells so he'd want to get at her through Dennis. It said in The Tv Mag this week that 'The only cloud hanging over then is Johnny'.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah

----------


## di marco

> That and the fact that Johnny is angry with Sharon for selling the Vic to the Mitchells so he'd want to get at her through Dennis. It said in The Tv Mag this week that 'The only cloud hanging over then is Johnny'.


yeh and also could i feels like she interfered with ruby

----------


## di marco

> I agree, they made loads of references to it and it was a rather random thing, I think it must have something with when he dies


yeh there must be some meaning to it

----------


## di marco

> I just read that on 29th December Johnny hits Sharon. Sharon then tells Dennis that she thinks they should leave Walford. But Dennis is bound to be fuming with Johnny. He'd be fuming anyway, but if the rumours are true that she's pregnant, and that she may have complications with it, he'll be even more riled up at he laid a hand on her and their baby. He'll be angry at Johnny and annoyed with himself for not protecting them. So I think him laying in to Johnny is going to cause his death. Or at least make Johnny think about getting rid of him. 
> 
> I can see this being a tearjerker!


omg johnny hits sharon, where did you find that out?

----------


## littlemo

> omg johnny hits sharon, where did you find that out?


One of the threads on Talk Walford.

----------


## di marco

> One of the threads on Talk Walford.


oh ok thanks, did they say where they got it from?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

OMG,Johnny hits Sharon??!! :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> oh ok thanks, did they say where they got it from?


I think it was one of the xmas tv guides. I'm surprised that they've got them out yet though, it's not even December. I think the Mirror and Sun tend to get them out earlier than the other ones.

----------


## Kim

The Sun haven't had any christmas guides out yet. They tend to put a pullout in the paper in early December.

----------


## di marco

> The Sun haven't had any christmas guides out yet. They tend to put a pullout in the paper in early December.


yeh the sun one hasnt come out yet, id know cos i always nick it from my gran lol!

----------


## di marco

> I think it was one of the xmas tv guides. I'm surprised that they've got them out yet though, it's not even December. I think the Mirror and Sun tend to get them out earlier than the other ones.


ok thanks

----------


## Kim

> yeh the sun one hasnt come out yet, id know cos i always nick it from my gran lol!


Lol! I'd nick one from my gran aswell but she tends to have broadsheet newspapers and there isn't one in them. She used to have the sun only she thought that page three was a disgrace. The daily mail ones haven't come out yet either, my auntie always gives them to me.

----------


## di marco

> Lol! I'd nick one from my gran aswell but she tends to have broadsheet newspapers and there isn't one in them. She used to have the sun only she thought that page three was a disgrace. The daily mail ones haven't come out yet either, my auntie always gives them to me.


my gran gives me the sun tv mag every week and sometimes the mirror one too! like my gran would read broadsheets lol! my gran used to get the star but thought it was too cheap and trashy!

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Nigel Harman's on TPOGS on Wednesday talking about his exit and him doing a musical or something

----------


## angelblue

Yeah i dont think we will get told who it is or a clue because they cant reveal it  :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

> Nigel Harman's on TPOGS on Wednesday talking about his exit and him doing a musical or something


Yeh He will be talking about his role in guys and dolls, and about his exit but i doubt he will give anything away!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yeh He will be talking about his role in guys and dolls, and about his exit but i doubt he will give anything away!


Yeah he probably won't say much about it.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I can't wait to see him on TPOGS. 

My 500th post!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> My 500th post!


congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> congrats!


Thanks   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont no i this is true my friend sais that dennis does not die it juley as johnney kills him as ruby gets pregneant and he also said that they have left the door open for dennis.

i do hope this it true

shannis forever

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i dont no i this is true my friend sais that dennis does not die it juley as johnney kills him as ruby gets pregneant and he also said that they have left the door open for dennis.
> 
> i do hope this it true
> 
> shannis forever


Hmmm... Hope so

----------


## di marco

> i dont no i this is true my friend sais that dennis does not die it juley as johnney kills him as ruby gets pregneant and he also said that they have left the door open for dennis.
> 
> i do hope this it true
> 
> shannis forever


yeh it was said that the door had been left open but that might have changed. also if juley is the one thats killed, why is sharon crying at the grave? i hate to say this but its almost certain that its going to be dennis

----------


## the_watts_rule

> yeh it was said that the door had been left open but that might have changed. also if juley is the one thats killed, why is sharon crying at the grave? i hate to say this but its almost certain that its going to be dennis



Maybe they took them pictures so we thought it was him lol. It will probably be Dennis though   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> Maybe they took them pictures so we thought it was him lol. It will probably be Dennis though


yeh they might have done, thats why i said its almost certain that its dennis!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> yeh they might have done, thats why i said its almost certain that its dennis!


Like what I mean is that someone else is getting killed but they took tyhem sharon and dot pictures to make us think it's him but im'm almsot certain it's him. Even though I hate to say that lol.

----------


## chocolate

but after all of what they have been through and what we shannis fans have been through i cant believe they're gonna kill him off!!  :Crying:  im still hoping its someone else even though its pointing towards him... but i swear they said they're leaving the door open for him!  :Confused:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> but after all of what they have been through and what we shannis fans have been through i cant believe they're gonna kill him off!!  im still hoping its someone else even though its pointing towards him... but i swear they said they're leaving the door open for him!


I'm sure they did aswell.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they did say  that

----------


## Emma27

I know its likely its going to be him, but it just seems too . . . obvious. And soaplife said eastenders want it to be a real surprise. It can't be a surprise if its Dennis.

----------


## JustJodi

*If they are actually killing him off,, doesn't that mean he has severed all ties with EE ?? So they must have locked the door as far as he is concerned. It is a let down they are killing off yet another character, but I am sure Nigel is a big boy and can make up his own mind,, if EE is not for him then hes OUTTA THERE..Sharon will bounce back she always seems to..she still has Vicky and cough cough Pauline and Ian ..not the same but she still has some one.*

----------


## di marco

> I know its likely its going to be him, but it just seems too . . . obvious. And soaplife said eastenders want it to be a real surprise. It can't be a surprise if its Dennis.


yeh they say they want it to be a surprise but going by all the things, it links to dennis, maybe its a double bluff?

----------


## Keating's babe

> but after all of what they have been through and what we shannis fans have been through i cant believe they're gonna kill him off!!  im still hoping its someone else even though its pointing towards him... but i swear they said they're leaving the door open for him!


I've read it is Dennis who is murdered - but they couldn't have Sharon and Dennis living happily ever after - when Letita Dean is only taking a break from the show.  Nigel Harman though has quit.  The only realistic way for them to bring Sharon back without Dennis would be for him to be killed off.  Sharon and Dennis have been through far too much as a couple for them to have one of them have an affair or one-night stand.

----------


## kayla05

I definetly think its dennis, as much as i do hate to say it! i love nigel harmen, he's fab, but im glad letita is still sticking around as she's fab aswell.

----------


## Emma27

What if it is Chrissie? Her storylines would be best brought to an end in a dramatic conclusion, and from the spoilers I could easily believe she would commit suicide in prison. Also at the funeral, Peggy is smiling.

All About Soap implies it is Kat.

----------


## angelblue

> What if it is Chrissie? Her storylines would be best brought to an end in a dramatic conclusion, and from the spoilers I could easily believe she would commit suicide in prison. Also at the funeral, Peggy is smiling.
> 
> All About Soap implies it is Kat.


I would love it if there was twist and it wasnt him but i read inside soap on monday the new one and it was quite clear it was him   :Crying:

----------


## Midnight

What did it say?

----------


## Kim



----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Oooo Iso Hope Johnny Gets Sent Down For This!

----------


## Kim



----------


## JustJodi

*Johnny is bound to be led off  in shackles ... I will be jumping for joy when it does happen.. How interesting every soap mag seems to have the story about Dennis, but does any one have a spoiler on what happens to Johnny ??? just curious*

----------


## Midnight

Thanks for the scan. It is ging to be so sad.  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Oooo Iso Hope Johnny Gets Sent Down For This!


 and me

----------


## Kim

> *Johnny is bound to be led off  in shackles ... I will be jumping for joy when it does happen.. How interesting every soap mag seems to have the story about Dennis, but does any one have a spoiler on what happens to Johnny ??? just curious*


It has come out in papers that Ruby is involved in his downfall, which could lead from the other storyline or because she finds out that he has killed again. Soap mags wont have anything about it until about 2 weeks before it happens.

----------


## crazygirl



----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thanks for that but I can't read the little font.. oh well..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg you making me cry again

----------


## di marco

> Thanks for that but I can't read the little font.. oh well..


i just about managed to read it! it implies that sharon is pregnant......................

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i just about managed to read it! it implies that sharon is pregnant......................


Oh.... Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheilamarie

ohh sounds so sad   :Crying:  


poor sharon

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Awwww poor Sharon  :Crying:

----------


## angelblue

Can it get any worse first he get stabbed and dies an alone poor baby and then sharon is left alone i am so sad i am going to cry buckets   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> Can it get any worse first he get stabbed and dies an alone poor baby and then sharon is left alone i am so sad i am going to cry buckets


yeh so from the article he gets stabbed, and not shot like first thought

----------


## Dutchgirl

She looks a bit tangoed.

----------


## Jada-GDR

oh no! poor sharon!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Shazza!   :Sad:

----------


## crazygirl

sorry guys you have to double click on it

----------


## crazygirl



----------


## midshipman stum

there be any pirates in the soap?

yyyyyyyaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## No_eyed_Ned

Aye there be grant!

" igrant ya one request before ye walks the plank!"


ha haaaaatr!

----------


## Lang Jan Saliva

i be likin cap'n den watts!me heartis! ahaaa!!!

----------


## Layne

I though dennis was getting shot anyway???

----------


## sanddennislover

oh god u set me off now  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
 yeah i think she is going to be at t her lowest she ever been ever after toms death  becuse she really thought she had found the love of her life   :Crying:  i t hink it will take her time  to get over it, i mean she would nnot speak for days in shock a n everything

----------


## sanddennislover

she going to be at  her lowest hse been in  her life   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> I though dennis was getting shot anyway???


well i thought that too but in the article it says stabbed

----------


## Layne

> well i thought that too but in the article it says stabbed



Too many different things, i am just gonna wait and see, and then it'll prove ya all wrong dennis doesn't die its sam she dies, and dennis escapes but can never come back as he will rish his life! But sharon is sooooooooooooooo upset by sam's death!



Oh ok that ain't gonna happen, but i can hope can't i?


 :Crying:  no i can't dennisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## di marco

> Too many different things, i am just gonna wait and see, and then it'll prove ya all wrong dennis doesn't die its sam she dies, and dennis escapes but can never come back as he will rish his life! But sharon is sooooooooooooooo upset by sam's death!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok that ain't gonna happen, but i can hope can't i?
> 
> 
>  no i can't dennisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


awwwww dont worry hunni, he aint dead yet, still got a whole week to see him!  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Wow! The new What's on TV guide is out. I will need to get that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> awwwww dont worry hunni, he aint dead yet, still got a whole week to see him!



yeh that is true i guess!  :Crying:

----------


## sanddennislover

> I though dennis was getting shot anyway???


 yeahh that waht i thought so Dennis will have to seen his killer before he died ???
 and jhoony can not have done it cos  he beat to pulp by Dennis??

----------


## di marco

> yeahh that waht i thought so Dennis will have to seen his killer before he died ???
>  and jhoony can not have done it cos  he beat to pulp by Dennis??


yeh it cant be johnny cos if he needs to be on a life support machine he wont be able to kill someone first!

----------


## Bryan

merging in shannis thread, where it belongs!

----------


## Layne

> yeh it cant be johnny cos if he needs to be on a life support machine he wont be able to kill someone first!



Johnny gets one of his *******ing contacts to do the dirty don't he?

----------


## di marco

> Johnny gets one of his *******ing contacts to do the dirty don't he?


yeh thats what i think he does, but what i want to know is how they get there so quickly?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

oh my god i think juley kills dennis

----------


## shannisrules

how do you know its juley i dont think juley would have thje guts to do that and plus juleys spending christmas/ new years with ruby

----------


## angelblue

> how do you know its juley i dont think juley would have thje guts to do that and plus juleys spending christmas/ new years with ruby


  :EEK!:  i will be so angry if its him oh why johnny allen i love your character but i will hate you soon

guys this time last year this exact date i was crying sharon and dennis were splitting up  because of that zoe slater errrrrrrrrrrrrrr    :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## shannisrules

does dennis know that sharon is pregnant with his baby before he dies or not i would love to see his expression

----------


## angelblue

no he doesnt that so sad  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> no he doesnt that so sad


Well we know he does now! And his expression was lovely. They are so happy and now everything is going to be blown apart. It's going to make it even sadder. 

I hope Sharon sticks to the promise that she made Dennis keep, never marrying anyone else. You can't ask your husband to do that for you, when your not prepared to do it for him, can you?! 

But I do hope that she meets somebody eventually. It's going to be hard getting over him, but she deserves to be happy. He's got to love children though, she can't let her child grow up in the environment that Dennis did.

----------


## angelblue

> Well we know he does now! And his expression was lovely. They are so happy and now everything is going to be blown apart. It's going to make it even sadder. 
> 
> I hope Sharon sticks to the promise that she made Dennis keep, never marrying anyone else. You can't ask your husband to do that for you, when your not prepared to do it for him, can you?! 
> 
> But I do hope that she meets somebody eventually. It's going to be hard getting over him, but she deserves to be happy. He's got to love children though, she can't let her child grow up in the environment that Dennis did.


The bloody writers are so cruel did you see his little face  light up how adorable was that its like dennis has to die for her to have her dream i am going to cry buckets :  :Crying:  

I know i am going to cry buckets

----------


## littlemo

> The bloody writers are so cruel did you see his little face  light up how adorable was that its like dennis has to die for her to have her dream i am going to cry buckets :  
> 
> I know i am going to cry buckets


Yes I know, Dennis is so happy! And I am definetely going to cry as well. I didn't think it would be that sad, seeing as we hadn't really seen them have a proper storyline in months. I was losing interest in them as a couple, but knowing now that Sharon is pregnant, it makes the situation even sadder. 

I do think though that they should have shown them happy for a couple of months, rather than a few days. It would have helped build up more sympathy for the characters.

----------


## angelblue

I have just seen soaplife and it looks bloody sad   :Sad:

----------


## Midnight

Plerase, please post it I live in the middle of nowhere and there have not been any soap magazines in the shops

----------


## Kim

> I have just seen soaplife and it looks bloody sad


I didn't think the new issue was out until tomorrow?

----------


## chocolate

i am so glad that she's pregnant  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   ! and i am soooo happy that dennis knows, but he's not even going to see his child these writers are so cruel   :Mad:   !!! im going to go cry again!  :Crying:  
i really want dennis to be alive and do a den watts thing but that isnt going to happen!! i really wish we could of seen sharon and dennis together and see how he looks after her..im soo gutted   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> i am so glad that she's pregnant    ! and i am soooo happy that dennis knows, but he's not even going to see his child these writers are so cruel    !!! im going to go cry again!  
> i really want dennis to be alive and do a den watts thing but that isnt going to happen!! i really wish we could of seen sharon and dennis together and see how he looks after her..im soo gutted


Me too! Dennis would have made such a lovely dad, now the baby is going to grow up without him. At least the baby will have one strong parent though, Sharon's a lot stronger than Dennis in many ways. I'm sure their baby won't end up in the situation that Dennis did, Sharon isn't the kind of person to fall apart. Or have anybody control her (excluding Den snr).

----------


## harmaniac

> Me too! Dennis would have made such a lovely dad, now the baby is going to grow up without him. At least the baby will have one strong parent though, Sharon's a lot stronger than Dennis in many ways. I'm sure their baby won't end up in the situation that Dennis did, Sharon isn't the kind of person to fall apart. Or have anybody control her (excluding Den snr).


it will be really interesting to see what their child turns out like actually. well behaved, or a little fiesty like both its parents?! sharon is one very storng lady, surviving everything thats been thrown at her- especially this last disaster. its just so tragic to lose him after they took so long getting together, and just when the impossible seemed to have become a reality with the baby.   :Wal2l:  

well this is soap land i guess...but i get a sneaky suspicion that dennis will live on after his death- i mean he;s one of those big characters that people never really totally forget or stop talking about. even more reason if there's a dennis junior crawling about!

----------


## littlemo

> it will be really interesting to see what their child turns out like actually. well behaved, or a little fiesty like both its parents?! sharon is one very storng lady, surviving everything thats been thrown at her- especially this last disaster. its just so tragic to lose him after they took so long getting together, and just when the impossible seemed to have become a reality with the baby.   
> 
> well this is soap land i guess...but i get a sneaky suspicion that dennis will live on after his death- i mean he;s one of those big characters that people never really totally forget or stop talking about. even more reason if there's a dennis junior crawling about!


I think it would be a bit boring for a Watts child to be a goody two shoes, but it will be a long time until we see it causing any trouble, if we ever do. It should probably have a bit of Den Snr in it, but soft at heart like Dennis jnr. It will also be very confident and secure in itself, because it will have had a reasonably good upbringing. 

I'm sure Dennis will live on after death. Much like Den Snr, he will be talked about for years to come. Sharon went on about Den Snr for 14 years before he came back, he definetely wasn't forgotten about. And the Watts family are an institution, which hopefully will be carried on through generations.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i was just woundering why does it say in the tv magazines that sharon and dennis throw a party to celabrate their choice to adopt and on the tv it is different

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i was just woundering why does it say in the tv magazines that sharon and dennis throw a party to celabrate their choice to adopt and on the tv it is different


I think it was because EE bosses didn't want people to know that Sharon was pregnant.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think if the baby was a boy it would follow in Dennis' footsteps but if the baby was a girl it would be like Sharon.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

properly

----------


## Kim

> i was just woundering why does it say in the tv magazines that sharon and dennis throw a party to celabrate their choice to adopt and on the tv it is different


They proberly made that up to try to be misleading. There was nothing about them adopting a child before they found out Sharon was pregnant.

----------


## leanne27

does anyone know how far pregnant sharon will be? because she got the scan photo the other day so she must be what 2/3 months?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> does anyone know how far pregnant sharon will be? because she got the scan photo the other day so she must be what 2/3 months?


That is what I thought, and that far, with her drinking habit, no no only a few glases!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> does anyone know how far pregnant sharon will be? because she got the scan photo the other day so she must be what 2/3 months?


Probably.

----------


## shannisrules

do you think in the future like in 10/15 years sharon will be in america and her daughter/son will come to walford looking for answers about his/her dad

----------


## angelblue

> do you think in the future like in 10/15 years sharon will be in america and her daughter/son will come to walford looking for answers about his/her dad


well peeps 2 half days left till sharon and dennis are seperated for life and the 3 years that we have invested will be over   :Sad:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> do you think in the future like in 10/15 years sharon will be in america and her daughter/son will come to walford looking for answers about his/her dad


Maybe that would happen in about 15 years time because they would be to young to come before that age without an adult.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> well peeps 2 half days left till sharon and dennis are seperated for life and the 3 years that we have invested will be over


Yep   :Sad:

----------


## shannisrules

and all these shannis threads will be closed soon

----------


## the_watts_rule

> and all these shannis threads will be closed soon


I know   :Sad:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I dedicate my 100th post to the Shannis Spoiler Thread.

We've got 3 episodes with them together left.

----------


## shannisrules

dont you mean 1000th post well done for reaching that stage

----------


## the_watts_rule

> dont you mean 1000th post well done for reaching that stage


Yeah that's what I mean. Thanks!

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe that would happen in about 15 years time because they would be to young to come before that age without an adult.


Yes but I think Sharon is bound to return in that time. Letitia Dean can't leave for long, can she?! It's sad about Dennis, but with the Mitchells there I don't think it's all doom and gloom. At least Sharon will have people looking out for her.

----------


## angelblue

> Yes but I think Sharon is bound to return in that time. Letitia Dean can't leave for long, can she?! It's sad about Dennis, but with the Mitchells there I don't think it's all doom and gloom. At least Sharon will have people looking out for her.


Not for long babe when she finds out it phils fault dennis died and he betrayed her confidence 

For some reason i dont think sharon will get over this ever because in the mag it said she thought dennis was the one for her something like that   :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> Yes but I think Sharon is bound to return in that time. Letitia Dean can't leave for long, can she?! It's sad about Dennis, but with the Mitchells there I don't think it's all doom and gloom. At least Sharon will have people looking out for her.


isnt sharon coming back next year?

----------


## leanne27

i wonder wether the shannis baby will be a boy or girl, wouldnt it be great if sharon came back to walford  in time to have her baby?

----------


## di marco

> i wonder wether the shannis baby will be a boy or girl, wouldnt it be great if sharon came back to walford  in time to have her baby?


yeh, if shes gone as long as last time then he/she will prob be born before she gets back

----------


## littlemo

> i wonder wether the shannis baby will be a boy or girl, wouldnt it be great if sharon came back to walford  in time to have her baby?


Yes it would. But if the writers were doing it properly they would have to explain that Sharon had spent the last few months in Britain. Because women in their third trimester can't fly.

----------


## di marco

> Yes it would. But if the writers were doing it properly they would have to explain that Sharon had spent the last few months in Britain. Because women in their third trimester can't fly.


yeh they cant fly, but she could come back a few months before the babys born, i dont know how long her break is?

----------


## the_watts_rule

Does anyone know how many months she is at the moment?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know how many months she is at the moment?


what? how many months into the pregnancy?

----------


## shannisrules

probably about 2 or 3 moths because you could see th baby on the scan

----------


## the_watts_rule

> what? how many months into the pregnancy?


Yeah. That's what I mean.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> probably about 2 or 3 moths because you could see th baby on the scan


Probably.

----------


## littlemo

> probably about 2 or 3 moths because you could see th baby on the scan


Yes I'd think that too. But Sharon said the other day to Dennis that he can relax now but in 9 months time he won't know what's hit him.

----------


## Abi

> and all these shannis threads will be closed soon


such a shame....NOT!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  I joking with you

----------


## Debs

> such a shame....NOT!!!  I joking with you


 :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> i wonder wether the shannis baby will be a boy or girl, wouldnt it be great if sharon came back to walford  in time to have her baby?


to start with when i read your post yesterday i thought that it would be good if she had the baby in walford but now ive decided it would be better if she came back with a baby in tow, especially if no one knows before she leaves

----------


## sanddennislover

yeah it would be nice for sharon ( i naerly typed in Shannis then lol) to come back in time  for the baby but i do not think i could handed  shaon going through the brith without Dennis

----------


## shannisrules

o why are eastenders doing this to us im really angry that they are killing off such an important character off.... o well ill get over it soon enough... i hope

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Does anyone know how many months she is at the moment?


She is 3 months pregnant.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> She is 3 months pregnant.


so that means she is due to have her baby at roughly the same time as she came back last year?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> so that means she is due to have her baby at roughly the same time as she came back last year?


Yeah. She would have her baby in June.

----------


## Sooz15

:Searchme:  Has anybody heard when Sharon leaves and when she might return?  :Searchme:  

The new year Soaplife spoilers (I know they might not be true) hint that Grant and Sharon may become involved again, and I didn't think Grant was going to be around too long, so if Sharon doesn't come back until after the baby is born (around June time) will Grant still be in Walford?

Steve Mcfadden said in one of the soap mag interviews that Phil takes Sharon to America to see Michelle after Dennis's death. Does she stay there for a while or what? Will she come back to have the baby? I only hope she doesn't lose the baby with all the trauma!! It would be just like EE to have her lose the baby she so desperatley wants - surely not even EE could be that cruel, it really would send her over the edge to lose her last trace of Dennis.

----------


## JustJodi

> to start with when i read your post yesterday i thought that it would be good if she had the baby in walford but now ive decided it would be better if she came back with a baby in tow, especially if no one knows before she leaves


*But remember she told Pauline  So she knows..*

----------


## Sooz15

> *But remember she told Pauline  So she knows..*


It's bound to come out over the next few days isn't it? Surely Pauline will let it slip to Dot, and once Dot knows......

----------


## JustJodi

> It's bound to come out over the next few days isn't it? Surely Pauline will let it slip to Dot, and once Dot knows......


*You all can figure out how every one is gonna find out,, ok something terrible happens to Dennis,, and Pauline is gonna say something  like*
*What is Sharon and the baby gonna do with out him,,, then who ever is listening is gonna say WHAT BABY  Then the secret is out,,,*

----------


## Midnight

I hope everybody does find out, it would be intresting to see their reactions.

I can't believe he dies tonight . . .

----------


## di marco

> *But remember she told Pauline  So she knows..*


yeh ive only just watched the epi so when i wrote that i didnt know she had told pauline

----------


## di marco

> Has anybody heard when Sharon leaves and when she might return?


i think she might leave the end of january though im not sure, she doesnt leave before then cos shes been on the webcam scripts

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i heard she comes back with grant

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Dont know if this has been asked but this thread is so long to sift through. Does Sharon keep her baby after Dennis dies? I couldnt imagine her getting rid of it after what happend last time she did that. Plus she said last night she's three months gone so times running out.

----------


## Kim

No she won't get rid of it, it's all she has left of Dennis and she has wanted a baby for so long.

----------


## Sooz15

> No she won't get rid of it, it's all she has left of Dennis and she has wanted a baby for so long.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she doesn't lose the baby with all the trauma of Dennis' death. That would be terrible.

----------


## Kim

Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed lol

----------


## Sooz15

> Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed lol


Lol Kim.

They couldn't do that to her could they? Even Sharon couldn't cope with losing the love of her life and the baby she thought she could never have. I think that would be enough to make her jump off the nearest tall building.

----------


## Kim

Who knows - it is EastEnders. Yeah, if that was me in her position and I lost the baby I would definatley kill myself. I don't think she would kill herself, she's a fighter, I think she'd just go and live with Michelle and Vicki perminantley.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Lol Kim.
> 
> They couldn't do that to her could they? Even Sharon couldn't cope with losing the love of her life and the baby she thought she could never have. I think that would be enough to make her jump off the nearest tall building.


Or cause enough stress to loose the baby?

----------


## angelblue

I have just seen the pics of dennis dying in the square they in sun and the mirror and they are devasting its look like a proper tear-jerker with no twist   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Kim

Is that in todays' sun?

----------


## angelblue

yes and mirror they absoutley devasting i am so sad   :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

Will you be able to put the pictures on here?!

----------


## angelblue

I dont have scanner but TW and DS have the pics aswell if you go on there you see them  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Sorry it my mistake its in the star newspaper there is only one pic  :Ninja:

----------


## Layne

One picture, but its two!

Everyone stands around and doesn't do anything!  :Crying: 

At least sharon is with him!

----------


## angelblue

> One picture, but its two!
> 
> Everyone stands around and doesn't do anything! 
> 
> At least sharon is with him!


Fanatic loves dennis did read bit were it said people in the hear his cries  and rush to tell sharon 

 :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I dont have scanner but TW and DS have the pics aswell if you go on there you see them


Thanks, I saw them.

----------


## littlemo

> Fanatic loves dennis did read bit were it said people in the hear his cries  and rush to tell sharon 
> 
> When i heard that ibawled for 10minutes gods know how i be tonight


We have to hear him crying?! that's awful! So is he alive when Sharon gets to him?

----------


## Layne

> Fanatic loves dennis did read bit were it said people in the hear his cries  and rush to tell sharon 
> 
> When i heard that ibawled for 10minutes gods know how i be tonight



No honey i didn't read that bit!
Oh god  :Crying:

----------


## Abi

tee he he

I mean, this is such a shame. I'll miss shannis sooooooo much. I wont be smiling when he gets killed. Course not.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Midnight

40 mins to go . . .

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Mr.Buffting dead :|....

30 minutes till all Shannis threads are closed I think!?

----------


## Abi

I'm sure NB will find so much joy in that... :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

25 minutes!!!.......

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

20 minutes...

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

15 minutes!!

----------


## Abi

13!!!! te he he

----------


## i_luv_dennis

9 min

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

7 minutes!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

5 minutes so Im going..

----------


## i_luv_dennis

5 mins

----------


## i_luv_dennis

4 mins

----------


## i_luv_dennis

3 mins

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

2 minutes :| .......

----------


## i_luv_dennis

2 mins

----------


## i_luv_dennis

1 min

----------


## i_luv_dennis

oh my god no he is going im now in tears before it has happens

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Crying:

----------


## Cornishbabe

whens the funeral??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Soon I guess  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bye Bye Shannis!  :Big Grin:   Muahahahahaha!  :Angry:   :Banned:   :Moonie:   :Cool:

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Soon I guess


lol i thought they were going to wait 6 months  :Cheer:   :Clap:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Bye Bye Shannis!  Muahahahahaha!


About time.

----------


## Bad Wolf

shannis is no more xxxxxx

----------


## Cornishbabe

when does sharon leave??

----------


## Abi

Soon, i hope!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

shannis has finally gone 
R.I.P dennis please say a few words about him 

i think he was the sweetist man. he never ever hurt sharon on purpose and i will always love him and eastenders will never be the same

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

:Searchme:  Ok, how can a man be sweet when he beat uo someone to an inch of their life and kill a man, lol? :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

Yeah but he only hurt the baddies, he never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it.

----------


## Kim

> when does sharon leave??


The 12th January, I think.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Yeah but he only hurt the baddies, he never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it.


In the eyes of the law, murder is murder....

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I was just saying that Dennis wasn't a bad person really.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I suppose, I wil let you off ;)

----------


## littlemo

> In the eyes of the law, murder is murder....


We've had this debate a lot of times haven't we?! People fall for certain characters, and all objectivity goes out the window. I really like Dennis's character, but it doesn't mean I agree with murder, the way you feel about it in a soap, isn't the way you would feel about it in real life. I empathise with him, because you can tell that he's a good guy. They put the human side of him across, so you empathise with him. You care for his sensitive side, not the fact that he's killed somebody.

----------


## di marco

> The 12th January, I think.


i thought she left nearer the end of january as shes been on webcam scripts for then?

----------


## Kim

Well in Soaplife for the 12th it says: Johnny's got his gun, Sharon's got her plane ticket and Ruby's got a death wish. One things for sure - it's going to be an eventful night in Walford, and there is nothing mentioned about her in the spoilers for the 13th. Also, in The TV Mag, for which the period ends on the 6th says: Next week - Sharon and Phil leave Walford.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone wonder what Eastenders will do with Sharon's character now she's going to be having a baby? her leaving and coming back with a child reminds me a bit of Little Mo. Of course the circumstances were different but when she left, her storylines had been really dramatic up until that point, and then she came back with a baby and everything went downhill. 

Everybody seemed to hate the love triangle with her and Alfie. I enjoyed a lot of the stuff with Billy (him trying to accept Freddie as his son), but after the initial comeback, when the storyline had been exhausted Little Mo didn't have the same appeal to a lot of people. 

I think it's going to harder for Sharon as well because, not only is she going to be a single mother, she has no family in the square. She has a few friends that might be willing to help out, but it's not like Little Mo where she can just pretend one of her family is babysitting, because there's so many of them living in the house. Wherever Sharon goes the baby is going to have to go?
How do you think it's going to work?

Do you think she will be able to have as many dramatic storylines as she'd like? will they be enough to keep her in it long term?

----------


## Cupcake

RIP Shannis I guess...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Little Mo you've got a good point there! What will happen?

----------


## Kim

I don't know what will happen but I think that Sharon will return just before or just after the baby is born.

----------


## di marco

> I don't know what will happen but I think that Sharon will return just before or just after the baby is born.


yeh i think that will probably happen as well

----------


## JustJodi

*does any one know for sure if she will even carry the baby full term ???*

----------


## Kim

No, there has been no official confirmations that I am aware of but spoilers are suggesting that she wont lose the baby.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *does any one know for sure if she will even carry the baby full term ???*


I was wondering the same, the stress of loosing Dennis cauld cause all sorts! :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> I was wondering the same, the stress of loosing Dennis cauld cause all sorts!


*No kidding,,, now I wonder how quickly the word will spead around that she has a bun in the oven ????*

----------


## lollymay

well with Pauline knowing, very quickly i think.

----------


## di marco

yeh i think its going to spread quickly too, but possibly after shes left?

----------


## Kim

Yeah, she won't tell anyone while Sharon's around because she knows she doesn't want it to be public knowledge and she is Sharon's friend. I don't think she'll be the worst gossip though, what about Big Mo?

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, she won't tell anyone while Sharon's around because she knows she doesn't want it to be public knowledge and she is Sharon's friend. I don't think she'll be the worst gossip though, what about Big Mo?


or dot  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

Yeah, but she wont gossip that much because of religion, oooo I forgot, Pat Evans is bound to gossip too.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, but she wont gossip that much because of religion, oooo I forgot, Pat Evans is bound to gossip too.


nah dot will probably tell people but she wont be "gossiping" lol!

----------


## Kim

And if it was someone else it would be classed as gossiping, lol

----------


## di marco

> And if it was someone else it would be classed as gossiping, lol


yeh it would! she doesnt see herself as a gossip does she lol!

----------


## Kim

No she doesn't. "The lord wouldn't like that." or something like that anyway.

----------


## instinct

I think Pauline tells Phil about the baby and he starts feeling even more guilty.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think Pauline tells Phil about the baby and he starts feeling even more guilty.


 
 :Clap:  *good I am glad old Phil is feeling guilty,, also glad that Ian is feeling bad too ..*

----------


## Kim

Yep, same here. Ian should feel bad because of Wellard and Dennis!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Time for this thread to be closed I think!  :Stick Out Tongue:   Shannis is FINITO!   :Banned:   :Moonie:   :Lol:

----------


## Kim

Yep, even though it is a legend.

----------


## Abi

Great idea, Birks  :Big Grin:

----------


## chocolate

so pauline should do, it mostly his fault that dennis died  :Crying:  and shannis is over !!!!  but yea you mite as well close this board.  :Crying:  shannis will be a couple that i was a huge fan of and that i loved   :Heart:   the most!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*I have to agree with BIRKS,, this thread should just be closed, like all the other threads..Kat and Alfie,,, Jake and Chrissie ,, Nana   etc,, I agree totally,, or at least wait until the dude is buried ( have a little respect )*

*Nothing against the SHANNIS FANS,, but this chapter is done and over with,,, time to move on  *

----------


## Kim

> so pauline should do, it mostly his fault that dennis died  and shannis is over !!!!  but yea you mite as well close this board.  shannis will be a couple that i was a huge fan of and that i loved    the most!!!!


You mean Ian???

----------


## di marco

> You mean Ian???


i took it to mean that pauline should tell phil cos it was mainly phils fault that dennis died?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

We should start a new thread on PatPat  :Big Grin:   Hope i didnt reveal a spoiler there.  :Wub:

----------


## Meh

> so pauline should do, it mostly his fault that dennis died  and shannis is over !!!!  but yea you mite as well close this board.  shannis will be a couple that i was a huge fan of and that i loved    the most!!!!


closr this board cause Shannis is dead? Hell no!

This thread could do with closing though as I can't see much more mileage in shannis ...

Anyone disagree?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Please close it, and anything else that has them in it, it's silly now, he is Dead, therfore Shannis is no more.

----------


## JustJodi

*NB  do us all a favor.. just close this thread.. cos the other half of Shannis is dead ..right now things are going round and round in circles ...*

----------


## Jade

> *NB do us all a favor.. just close this thread.. cos the other half of Shannis is dead ..right now things are going round and round in circles ...*


I would but I think a certain someone would talke great pleasure in doing it so I'll leave it for them .......

----------


## Meh

> I would but I think a certain someone would talke great pleasure in doing it so I'll leave it for them .......


What would that be?

I just wanna be accussed for killing shannis

----------


## Abi

Close it, close it, close it, close it!!!!!!!!!

 :Rotfl:  Obession is a histerical thing.

----------


## Jade

> What would that be?
> 
> I just wanna be accussed for killing shannis


Who? that would be you!!!!

Oh so thats why this thread is still open!!

----------


## Meh

Lol.

Here's the coup de grace.

SHANNIS IS DEAD. LIVE WITH IT!

----------

